# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Urgent!!! Pls help

## Louis

There is something stuffed at the anus of my Hyla Punctata for 4-5 days. It seem constipation, what can I do to help him. Please see the following pictures. I don't know what he suffering from. Could anyone point out the actual problem of him.

----------


## Thomas

It does look like impaction (constipation) to me. Let him soak in warm, not hot, water and that will help. What do you use as food for him?

----------


## Kurt

It could be a prolapsed cloaca, hard to tell. If it is, a vet needs to be seen.

----------


## Louis

Thanks.  One more question, is this a fatal case??

----------


## Thomas

> It could be a prolapsed cloaca, hard to tell. If it is, a vet needs to be seen.


I would trust Kurt's diagnosis much more than my own, in which case I am very sorry for misleading you.

----------

